
Justin Trudeau blames privileged upbringing for wearing blackface - sunkenvicar
https://www.foxnews.com/world/justin-trudeau-blackface-video-third-racist-image
======
eesmith
Affluenza strikes again.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethan_Couch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethan_Couch)
\- "G. Dick Miller, a psychologist hired as an expert by the defense,
testified in court that the teen was a product of "affluenza" and was unable
to link his actions with consequences because of his parents teaching him that
wealth buys privilege."

------
cafard
Well, I guess "privileged upbringing" plays better than "broken home". A
privileged upbringing can bring name recognition and its advantages, but I
didn't know that it led to this.

~~~
krapp
I'm guessing part of that "privilege" was being insulated from the presence of
minorities and their opinions.

------
sunkenvicar
Damning video. He painted himself black from head to toe. How many times? He
doesn’t know.

